

Show HN: Track your HN post - sicxu
http://s.myezapp.com/apps/demo/hn/example2/item_history.ws?item_id=4386231

======
sicxu
I made the utility to help you track the rank of your hacker news post. Simply
enter item id, or click "back" and select "History"->"View". Feedbacks are
welcome.

Note: It only has two days of data, so older news won't work.

------
Leftium
Very useful~ Thanks!

All the graphs have the same x-axis; how about combining them so you can see
all the information at the same time in one screen without scrolling down?

